# brushing teeth



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

my cockapoos are four I have always brushed their teeth but could use some help here. Judah hates it to the point where he has bitten me I have to bribe him is there an easier way?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was at the vet last night and asked them about tooth brushing , this is one of the things she recommended but haven't tried it. Seems like an easy and low cost option if it works

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-dental-c...den-plaque-off-animal-for-dogs-and-cats-p-298


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use one of those brushes that fit on your finger....and use chicken flavoured tooth paste...my issue is not biting...but rather getting to the teeth as she likes to eat the tooth paste instead.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

I've ordered it so will post how we get on


----------

